# Trigger sw for new routers?



## Bogydave (Nov 14, 2008)

My old 1/4" craftsman has a trigger sw built into the grip.
I sure like the convenience of turning the router "on/off" while holding it with both hands. I haven't done any searching but is there an "after market" set up for a bosch 1716?
Why is it the new routers don't have a trigger on the grip? It's just a cable that goes into the router frame to trip a micro sw. Could be made to move with bases as needed. Engineering, cost.? 
Seems to me to be safer. Maybe I'm just old school.
Pro's & cons ???


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Dave, there are no aftermarket switches that I am aware of. I can reach my switch using my thumb with my fingers still on the handle for added control. There are foot switches if that appeals to you.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bogydave

I'm not to sure about Bosch but the PC and the Craftsman models you can get a D-Handle for the router motor, that has the switch built right in ,I do like the Craftsman models over the PC, the power cable is short unlike the PC model..
I'm not 100% sure but I think the Bosch motor will fit into the PC/Craftsman models.


=====



Bogydave said:


> My old 1/4" craftsman has a trigger sw built into the grip.
> I sure like the convenience of turning the router "on/off" while holding it with both hands. I haven't done any searching but is there an "after market" set up for a bosch 1716?
> Why is it the new routers don't have a trigger on the grip? It's just a cable that goes into the router frame to trip a micro sw. Could be made to move with bases as needed. Engineering, cost.?
> Seems to me to be safer. Maybe I'm just old school.
> Pro's & cons ???


----------



## seawolf21 (Jan 19, 2007)

*Trigger switch on handle*

The reason for not having the switch on the handle I think is the inconvenience of trying to replace it because of the wiring in the handle. I ordered a new switch for my old Craftsman router and had a rough time because I forgot where the wires went on the switch which also had a wire for the light. The new switch didn't look like the old one so one of the guys on this forum sent me some pics of his which was the same model and I went from there with and got it wired right.

Gary


----------



## Bogydave (Nov 14, 2008)

Mine is like a bike brake cable, it goes from the handle trigger, into the router frame & trips a micro switch. Pretty simple.


----------

